# plan= to leave gassers eating my dirt



## OMT (May 10, 2010)

well my plan is to emberrass every car on the road.

a friend of mine has 2 fiat x 1/9's in pretty good shape. he weighed the cars, and said both weigh in around 1800-1900lbs

for the drivetrain i think i might go with a custom 10" motor ( its 2 feet long though, very long) dc, series wound.

180-260v 1000A + ill make the controller

i want direct drive, but not sure, and try to somehow get regen

as for batteries im not sure, but since most of the money/weight is going to this i want as much advice no this part.

the batteries shouldnt have to be too big for this small car.

heres a photo of a pretty nice x 19 if you guys arent familiar:










im not going to start buildign this for atleast 2-4 months, but i want to know everything before i start.

also my other thought on the drivetrain, i have a 190lbs ac motor available, used. it came off a industrial air compressor its 3 phase, and is rated i think at 220v~6000 rpm. i was wondering if i get this motor, could i make my own controller/regen?

thanks


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

I'm no expert, but I have done a huge amount of research into batteries in the past 6 months to get the most out of my project. I think you need to use one of the higher power density options vs higher energy density. IE A123/Kokam/Headway. The usual Thundersky/Calb cells just won't give you big HP, so you will be trading range for power given a similar price point. I personally will be using a 288v nominal pack of 10ah Headway cells with a total capacity of 70-80ah this will give 1000A upto whatever voltage the pack sags to at that load. Coupled to a soliton1 and Warp11 HV it should give pretty good performance and reliability without pushing any one component too hard.


----------



## OMT (May 10, 2010)

thanks for the suggestion, thats what i was hoping you wouldnt say... how much range do you think would be sacraficed at the same price, i may change the project if its too big a difference


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

You will lose about 20-30% of the range in exchange for double or more peak power depending on your system. For me it's a good trade off since I was planning for quite a bit more range than I really need, so with the headways I will get over 100km at 80% dod but about 2.5x the peak HP of a thundersky pack for about the same price. For my build it's the right choice, your results may vary.


----------



## Pirape (Feb 26, 2009)

that car looks awesome I cant wait to see yoru build


----------

